

Unifying models of data flow (2011) [pdf] - wslh
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~jpw48/unifyingmodelsofdataflow.pdf

======
gone35
The "dual" of this paper (Wehrman _et al._ 2009, mentioned in the
introduction) is quite nice and worth reading along. It is likely paywalled
(depending on institutional access), but there is a pre-print version
available from Wehrman's website [1].

[1]
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/iwehrman/www.wehrman.org/m...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/iwehrman/www.wehrman.org/master/pub/graphical-
models.pdf)

